

Social Network Monetization: The Four Dominant Business Models - sscheper
http://venturedig.com/tech/monetizing-social-networks-the-four-dominant-business-models-and-how-you-should-implement-them-in-2010/

======
trjordan
I'm not sure this outlines the 4 dominant models. It strikes me more as the
dominant business model (per-click ads) and 3 ideas that are novel and
popular. The latter 3 haven't proven themselves as "Business Models". There is
no particular indication that they won't go the way of (e.g.) Google's custom
search: a good idea at the time, but unfortunately not particulary relevant to
the market in the long term.

------
jerf
I suggest adding the prefix back in to the title. Without "Monetizing Social
Networks:" in the front, the title is wrong, as the classic "make stuff, then
sell it for a profit" doesn't appear in the list. This article is far more
limited than the HN title suggested.

~~~
sscheper
Yea, I tried, but It got cut off -- character limit.

I'll cut out some other thing.

~~~
sscheper
Edited. That's better. Now it includes the social networking prefix

------
jfarmer
Freemium should be on there, too, which is how LinkedIn makes some (most?) of
its money. Many dating sites fall into this category, too.

------
javanix
An interesting overview. I'm not sure of the validity of taking all of your
statistics from TechCrunch, however.

